# Petco



## raccoonskitchen (Apr 30, 2009)

is that a good place to learn grooming? 

or maybe pet smart?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Places like that are only as good as their employees and with that being said it's going to be completely random from store to store.

I know with Petsmart they will actually send you to a grooming school, you do not have to pay for it but you sign a 2 year contract with the company.

With Petco you learn from "experienced" groomers but the person training you may have 10 or 15 years of experience or they might only have 2 or 3, so it really depends and you sign a 1 year contract through Petco.

I'm working at Petco and I enjoy it, i have a very experienced person training me and constantly learning new things daily. I started out as a bather and was eventually offered a grooming position.

I still think going to a school yourself is much better. I wish there was a decent one in the area I live in but unfortunately there is not.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Petco has gotten better, but as far as I know Petsmart grooms according to how they think dogs should look.

I say no to Petsmart, but look into Petco. They are different everywhere...

Best bet is to look into local shops in your area and see if anyone is willing to train you.


----------



## csk (May 24, 2009)

I just got a job at a SoCal PetCo doing bathing. The mgr told me they have regional grooming classes lasting 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

SMoore said:


> Places like that are only as good as their employees and with that being said it's going to be completely random from store to store.
> 
> I know with Petsmart they will actually send you to a grooming school, you do not have to pay for it but you sign a 2 year contract with the company.
> 
> ...


I went through the PetSmart academy. They just send you to another PetSmart salon where a manager who wants extra money teaches you how to groom. You either get lucky and get a good manager, or you don't, like me, and end up with a catty manager with too many girls in the class and not enough dogs to actually get experience on. I left the 4 weeks academy having never touched a poodle, cocker, or scottie. The next 8 weeks I groomed "under" our manager, where I got dogs scheduled but groomed them while she was doing her own grooming, and she had more interest in grooming her dogs and leaving than helping me at all. 

PetSmart is really a crap shoot. In our salon we had 99% idiots that hadn't the slightest idea what they were doing, and one girl who was actually a really great groomer. But she paid her way through grooming school and had worked in a salon for 8 years previous. And then I've been to other PetSmart salons and these ladies cranked out no less than show quality grooms on each dog.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you want to learn how to groom and you cannot afford or find a grooming school - then yes, go for it. It is a good way to gain experience, and with all the stresses involved, you will really know whether or not grooming is cut out for you. Either store - they are both corporate, so you have to follow idiotic rules at both places. 

I started at Petsmart years ago and it was a stepping stone. I had a great manager who had 20+ years experience. He was a terrific mentor. Then when I felt I could go on my own, I did, and I was prepared for how I wanted to do things (basically, I knew how I did NOT want to do things....) But, they paid my way, and had good health bennies.


----------

